# Can I Buy Galaxy Rhizomes In Oz



## woodwormm (26/8/12)

yes i admit it.. i'm a Galaxy addict.

yet i don't ever recall seeing anyone advertise Galaxy rhizomes.

Are these avail in Australia? If so anyone know someone with any? 

cheers


----------



## Yob (26/8/12)

no


----------



## barls (26/8/12)

i think they are like citra and amerillo ie a protected variety only grown by certain commercial growers


----------



## woodwormm (26/8/12)

barls said:


> i think they are like citra and amerillo ie a protected variety only grown by certain commercial growers




Cheers- any recommendations for something with a punch I can get my green thumbs into?


----------



## hoppy2B (26/8/12)

Victoria would be your best bet as its a sister to Galaxy but you may have to wait for some. I may be able to propagate some in a few months. Send me a PM in December if interested.


----------



## Wolfy (26/8/12)

printed forms section said:


> Cheers- any recommendations for something with a punch I can get my green thumbs into?


DrSmurto grows/sells Victoria hops and is from your part of the world, thread here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=64461
However, I think he sold out of this years batch, so if you don't want to wait you might need to search (and pay higher prices) on Ebay.


----------



## np1962 (27/8/12)

Wolfy said:


> DrSmurto grows/sells Victoria hops and is from your part of the world, thread here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=64461
> However, I think he sold out of this years batch, so if you don't want to wait you might need to search (and pay higher prices) on Ebay.


There have been several offers of Victoria rhizomes in recent weeks from Adelaide brewers. 
Only been posted on the local forum though.


----------



## Jay Cee (27/8/12)

Is the Victoria variety available commercially in pelletised form ? I have never heard of it, but always open to trying something new.


----------



## woodwormm (27/8/12)

aaah, cool. I'm actually just trying to prepare early... got a lot of garden work happening and just convinced 'The Minister' that I could install the old hills hoist in the vegie garden to create trellis's on... (haven't mentioned hops yet but she'll come around!). so i was just trying to prepare for next year when the garden will be ready.

In the meantime i'll be investigating this Victoria strain, if i can find commercially to buy flowers or pellets. cheers everyone.


----------

